# Newbie Questions



## The Shadow (Feb 14, 2004)

Hello there,

I've been posting stories from my Mutants & Masterminds campaign at the M&M forums for some time now, and a couple people who frequent this place have urged me to cross-post here.

Before I just jump right in, though, I have a few questions for you.

First, and most importantly, does anyone object to stories about superhero gaming being posted here?  All of the stories I've seen here seem to be D&D related.

If there is in fact interest, I'm a little unsure of the protocol here.  Should I use the "Comics" icon to alert people to the subject matter?

On the other forum, I have two threads, one including campaign background information and the other being the campaign log itself.  The first is pretty important to understanding the second.  Is the two-thread separation a good idea here, or would people prefer a single one?  If two threads is best, should they both go in this forum?

Thanks for your time.

The Shadow


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 14, 2004)

Wonderful! This sounds really cool - and welcome.

Campaign writeups and stories of all genres are just fine. We have a MnM story or two, Call of Cthulhu, Dark*Matter, and other genres in addition to D&D. I think other genres actually get more readers, since they have a relatively unique hook.

You can use the Comics icon, or not, as you prefer. No problem either way.

I personally prefer to see campaign background in the same thread as the story, but in separate posts. I don't feel really strongly about it, but my instincts tell me that most people would prefer to read only one thread. 

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## The Shadow (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanks for the response, PirateCat.

I should get some time tomorrow to post some of the background material, and maybe the first few sessions.

Should I bother with the M&M character sheets?  Or just summarize them?


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 14, 2004)

My advice would be to start with a session or two, then follow with a character sumary and the background. Grab 'em with action first! Once you have time, tuck the character sheets into a separate thread in our Rogue's Gallery forum and provide a link in the first post of your thread. Always better to catch peoples' imaginations quickly, though, and follow up with the background info once they're already hooked.


----------



## The Shadow (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanks again, PirateCat.  As you can see, I took your advice!

Will post more later.


----------



## Lela (Feb 14, 2004)

P-Kitty's good with advice.  And good with story (I'm trying to catch up cat man; I'll get there someday!).

 We've got everything here.  Star Wars, Four Color to Fantasy (another super-hero game), Arcana Unearthed.  If it's a good story, we want to read it.

 Well, I do anyway.  Now to find your thread. . .


----------

